# strange???



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I would think the cougar was dead before and the people threw rocks at it but if not, that cougar was either dumb or DAVID came back and was showing off his skills with a stone.

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=28718628&nid=148


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

And who said you needed dogs to tree a cat. :mrgreen:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

This story is not right. Just a little skeptic. I'm going with utahgolf. The cougar was dead or sick. Would not be surprised if they found a bullet hole .


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Man those comments read like a MM thread. My IQ went down 80 points.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah when I saw this on the news I thought....those "teenage boys" must have been pro baseball pitchers to be able to throw rocks like that. There is much more behind this story


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Cats are fragile. Ever wonder why they are referred to as "pussies"?------SS


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

The article didn't mention it, but I'm sure they were hound doggers throwing rocks at the cat trying to get it to jump tree so they could chase it again. One of the stones connected too well.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> Cats are fragile. Ever wonder why they are referred to as "pussies"?------SS


Cats are not fragile, they are skidish but not fragile.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Cats are fragile. Ever wonder why they are referred to as "pussies"?------SS


Kittens with spots, suppose you could call them "fragile" ....

I've seen mid-aged females killl, healthy, 6 point bull elk..

Nothing fragile about that..


----------



## shortbreath54 (Apr 23, 2009)

I wonder if it was caught in a bobcat or coyote trap, held in place people/punks could stone it to death ?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

goofy elk said:


> Kittens with spots, suppose you could call them "fragile" ....
> 
> I've seen mid-aged females killl, healthy, 6 point bull elk..
> 
> Nothing fragile about that..


Killing is all about tactic and execution, not toughness. When I was a kid I had a Walker male and a blue tic female. I used to run small game along the Sacramento River bottoms. Often times the dogs would catch the game and fights would ensue. I'll never forget the first Bobcat, a huge tom. I was fear stricken that my dogs would be destroyed when I saw him in a pile of rocks. Seconds later the cat was dead and limp. Raccoons, on the other hand, would fight forever. I never got to hunt lions because they were protected I have been around a few dead ones. By my observation, they are not as "tough" as other apex predators. Their success is based on a well planned ambush and a quick, surgical strike.

Because there are so many, lions get hit on the highway fairly often in Northern California. The result is aways a completely mangled carcass with the only give away being the tail. Much different than deer, coyotes, bears, and other critters.

I could see a well placed rock of decent size breaking bones and ultimately killing a feline predator.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've got SOOOOOO maby storys I could tell you about mountain lions
NOT being " fragile" ........ I dont even know were to start dude,,:shock:...


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Alright I'll take your word for it. -----SS


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Springville Shooter said:


> Cats are fragile. Ever wonder why they are referred to as "pussies"?------SS


To reference Betty White, quite the contrary, they can take quite the pounding.:shock:


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Springville Shooter said:


> Killing is all about tactic and execution, not toughness. When I was a kid I had a Walker male and a blue tic female. I used to run small game along the Sacramento River bottoms. Often times the dogs would catch the game and fights would ensue. I'll never forget the first Bobcat, a huge tom. I was fear stricken that my dogs would be destroyed when I saw him in a pile of rocks. Seconds later the cat was dead and limp. Raccoons, on the other hand, would fight forever. I never got to hunt lions because they were protected I have been around a few dead ones. By my observation, they are not as "tough" as other apex predators. Their success is based on a well planned ambush and a quick, surgical strike.
> 
> Because there are so many, lions get hit on the highway fairly often in Northern California. The result is aways a completely mangled carcass with the only give away being the tail. Much different than deer, coyotes, bears, and other critters.
> 
> I could see a well placed rock of decent size breaking bones and ultimately killing a feline predator.


Well said. I have a beagle that is 10 years old, he is now fat, and slow until he sees my parents cat . That cat is in its prime and not much smaller than my dog. I've had to drag my hound off that cat so many times, she will pounce on him thinking she can win the fight but he throws the cat off his back quickly and tears that worthless animal up until I am convinced she's learned her lesson and I wrestle the dog off.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

I know the DWR contacted a few kids that live in the area who are known for trouble making, about this... Sounds like they know who was involved.


----------



## NevadaMax (Nov 28, 2013)

The big thing that seems off to me is the fact that the father daughter team attempted in looking for the supposed "perps". If I encountered that with my daughter I would quickly back pedal and call authorities. My daughter's safety would be the utmost goal. I feel the article is missing some vital information and may have been written premature of a thorough investigation.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

NevadaMax said:


> The big thing that seems off to me is the fact that the father daughter team attempted in looking for the supposed "perps". If I encountered that with my daughter I would quickly back pedal and call authorities. My daughter's safety would be the utmost goal. I feel the article is missing some vital information and may have been written premature of a thorough investigation.


It is KSL, what can you expect!!

The real story prolly read more like this. 
A man and hi daughter where hiking and a group of punk started throwing rocks at them. A lion happened to be walking by and scared the punks away. The man and daughter then picked up the rocks and started throwing them at the lion to scare it away and landed a bulls eye on the cats head and killed it. Then they made up the story about the punks stoning the lion to death!


----------

